# EGD w/ BRAVO



## rhouse (Dec 22, 2009)

I have had some confusion coding Bravo (91035).  Medicare will pay an EGD w/ placement and Bravo (91035) w/ 26 mod.  But I'm not sure if this is the correct way to be billing this.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Dec 22, 2009)

CPT 91035 includes the interpretation and report and should not be reported until the interpretation and report are performed.  We code just the EGD at the time of placement followed by 91035 at the time of interp/report.  Our docs actually purchase the capsule so we code global.


----------

